# Staved Vessel



## elody21 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the first staved vessel I made
The Woodturning Workshop had an episode on it a few years back and AAW ran an article on the episode. The artist was Bob Fulton
there were a few jigs to make first which made it a little easier

It is maple,walnut and bloodwood
I have always wanted to do DETAILED segmented work, but this is a start.
Alice


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it.  Nice work.  Something I would like to try but with my underpowered midi lathe it's not likely to happen soon.


----------



## terryf (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed - as a matter of interest, how tall is it?


----------



## elody21 (Jul 22, 2010)

It is about 9 1/2" tall



terryf said:


> Very nice indeed - as a matter of interest, how tall is it?


----------



## CSue (Jul 22, 2010)

That's really a nice piece of work!  Great job!  I like the combinations of wood you used.


----------



## burr (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## CV Wood (Jul 22, 2010)

You did a great job. That is a beautiful piece.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful piece.  I really want to get into that kind of work.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks everyone. I learned a lot, like there is no small mistake on a segmented vessel. I ended up paying for a mistake I made at the beginning, several times as I went on. It turned out well but getting there was arhhh at times! Alice


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 22, 2010)

NICE it is for sure


----------



## bitshird (Jul 22, 2010)

Alice, That's a very nice Vessel I love the wood combination, and the finish is very nice, I think you did a tremendously fine piece of work...


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 22, 2010)

Alice,
That is exquisite work.  I am amazed by how much work that must take to do.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 23, 2010)

Like the form, must have been a real challenge to complete.  carl


----------



## phillywood (Jul 23, 2010)

Alice, that's beautiful, and if you really want to get better at it, well you can make me one and I Pm you everyday telling you how beautiful it looks. Ego bo:biggrinster. 
Really, it looks very very nice, I've been going to the local chapter of AAW her and boy there are lots of info. to soak in but I'll take it one step at a time though.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow!  Much more than I've ever done.  Very nice.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 31, 2010)

That's beautiful.  Great wood combo.


----------

